# frecuencia en parlantes de audio



## cutumix (Dic 5, 2011)

tengo dos parlantes de 15" distintos con las siguientes frecuencias


40Hz - 1,5Khz de 600 wts 

33Hz-2kHz de 700 wts 


cual es mejor en calidad de sonido?

a que se refiere Khz (alcanze, potencia, calidad)???


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 5, 2011)

Lo que te estan especificando en los parlante es el rango de frecuencias en que trabajan en forma optima, pero no indican calidad, eso es relativo a cada persona y a las marcas de los parlantes, un parlante Peavey se sabe que es de mejor calidad que uno SoundForce en cuanto a materiales, pero por ahi a uno le gusta mas como suena el SoundForce que el Peavey, pero eso no significa que sea malo.
La potencia del primero es 600 Watts y el segundo es de 700 Watts. Como los parlantes son distintos, si los vas a usar en conjunto en un mismo ambiente, puede que se note alguna diferencia acustica, esta se debera principalmente al rango de trabajo que tiene cada uno, el primero va de 40 hertz a 1500 hertz (1,5Khz) y el segundo va de 33 Hertz a 2000 Hertz (2Khz).


----------



## cutumix (Dic 5, 2011)

haber si entiendo...

si el parlante llega a 4000 Hertz suena mas duro?
si el parlante es de 350 wts y 40Hz - 40Khz que quiere decir?


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 6, 2011)

Que el parlante llegue a 4000 hertz significa que hasta los 4Khz el parlante te va a poder reproducir una señal que se encuentre en su rango de trabajo o sea que este por debajo de la frecuencia de 4Khz, cuanto mas baja es la frecuencia de la señal mas grave se escucha el sonido, la frecuencia de una señal es la velocidad con la que esta varia por segundo. Tene en cuenta que nosotros escuchamos en un rango de frecuencias de 20hz a 20khz, entonces te estaras preguntando porque esos parlantes solo reproducen sonidos hasta los 4khz, pues bien eso es porque esos parlantes son subwoofers, o sea de baja frecuencia, se utilizan para reproducir solo la parte grave del sonido, tambien hay parlantes para frecuencias medias (4khz a 10 khz) aproximadamente y parlantes para las mas altas frecuencias (tweeters) que abarcan frecuencias de 10khz a 20khz aporximadamente. Se usan distintos parlantes dado que un solo parlante intentando reproducir todo el rango de frecuencias 20hz a 20khz puede que no responda bien por lo que su eficiencia no seria buena, haciendo esta division de frecuencias en los parlantes hace que el sistema mejore su respuesta y por lo tanto su eficiencia. Un parlante de 350W te indica que potencia pico maxima le podes entregar sin quemarlo, y que sea de 40hz a 40 khz te indica el rango de trabajo, igual lo veo un poco dificil a ese parlante porque que entregue frecuencias por encima de los 20khz son frecuencias que nosotros no podemos escuchas, por lo que seria derochar energia al aire que no vamos a escuchar. Espero haberte aclarado un poco la cosa


----------

